# Precious.



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I lost my beautiful girl Precious this morning and my heart is breaking. I delivered you on 7th April 2012 and you were to be my keeper. A gorgeous little girl with your little curly body and growl to say "Hello". I sit here with a heavy heart and I shall always miss you. Good night my sweet baby.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry. X


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so sorry to read this...x

RIP beautiful Precious..


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really sorry you've lost your little one. RIP Precious.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

R.I.P little Precious xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Precious.

If Tears Could Build a Stairway

If tears could build a stairway
And memories were a lane
We would walk right up to Heaven
And bring you back again

No farewell words were spoken
No time to say goodbye
You were gone before we knew it
And only God knows why

Our hearts still ache in sadness
And secret tears still flow
What it meant to lose you
No one will ever know

But now we know you want us
To mourn for you no more
To remember all the happy times
Life still has much in store

Since youll never be forgotten
We pledge to you today
A hallowed place within our hearts
Is where youll always stay


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

So very sorry. Such a loss for you. x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I am with you
When the sun is in the sky
When the birds are flying high
I am with you

I am with you
When the night is dark and cold
And you need someone to hold
I am with you

I am with you
We were torn apart too soon
So I bring with me this boon
I am with you

For I love you
You meant the world to me
By your side I'll always be
I am with you.



(((((hugs)))))


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Sleep tight angel x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. It is very hard to bear when it comes so unexpectedly.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words and poems.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Such devastating news


----------

